# John McAfee eats poop



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 17, 2018)

The guy who created McAfee antivirus got teenagers from Belize to shit in his mouth.




The more you know!


----------



## Desire Lines (Apr 17, 2018)

No wonder his antivirus is so shit


----------



## Judge Holden (Apr 17, 2018)

He was just testing his own personal antivirus defences


----------



## Zaragoza (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm sure his favorite movie is Salo.


----------



## millais (Apr 17, 2018)

Stop trying to normalize Trump's Russian piss fetish with all this talk of former presidential candidate John McAfee's Belizean poo fetish! It's jeopardizing the impeachment prospects!


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm not happier knowing this.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Apr 17, 2018)

well now we know what he's spending all that ICO shill money on


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 17, 2018)

All the chicks in this video probably shat in his mouth. Think about it.


----------



## neger psykolog (Apr 17, 2018)

Reminder that John McAfee will eat his own dick on live television if Bitcoin doesn't reach $1,000,000 by 2020




https://twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/935900326007328768
http://archive.fo/wCBG4

https://www.theinquirer.net/inquire...enis-if-bitcoin-doesnt-go-above-usd1m-by-2020


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Apr 17, 2018)

Is this real? Cause that’s insane.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Apr 17, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Is this real? Cause that’s insane.



Yeah, he's fucking loco. He also was wanted for murder for hiring hitmen to kill a neighbor because the neighbor killed his dogs (which were running all over the neighbors property and shitting all over).


----------



## DangerousGas (Apr 17, 2018)

There's very little involving John McAfee that surprises me anymore. He's been the beta test for Charlie Sheen for _years_ now.


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 17, 2018)

millais said:


> Stop trying to normalize Trump's Russian piss fetish with all this talk of former presidential candidate John McAfee's Belizean poo fetish! It's jeopardizing the impeachment prospects!


Well he did also run for pres last time.


----------



## Milk Mage (Apr 17, 2018)

Libertarians never cease to amaze me


----------



## Quijibo69 (Apr 17, 2018)

Eatting da poo poo:


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Apr 17, 2018)

They’re not even my type 2/10 would not eat the poop of.


----------



## bruncket (Apr 17, 2018)

hes living up to his own standards, yummy


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 20, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Is this real? Cause that’s insane.


 Yes. It's a clip from the documentary Gringo: the dangerous life of John McAfee.



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Yeah, he's fucking loco. He also was wanted for murder for hiring hitmen to kill a neighbor because the neighbor killed his dogs (which were running all over the neighbors property and shitting all over).


 Not only that, he's also a rapist! His former business partner Allison Adonizio claims that he drugged and raped her in Belize.
https://www.theverge.com/2016/9/12/...pe-murder-accusations-gringo-documentary-tiff


----------



## drtoboggan (Apr 20, 2018)

He’s got a major bath salts addiction. None of this surprises me.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 29, 2018)

He would've made an interesting president, to say the least.

Apparently at some point he married a fat black prostitute from Miami (who probably shits in his mouth too).

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4500686/John-McAfee-s-wife-opens-life-prostitute.html


----------



## 8777BB5 (Apr 29, 2018)

Shit in my mouth and tell me that you love me 
I'll shit in your mouth and tell you that I love you too


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Nov 28, 2018)

https://twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/1010682321106821125



 
https://twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/1067415394279936000

I can't tell whether he's serious or just trying to clickbait to get more attention for his proselytizings about Bitcoin.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Nov 28, 2018)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> View attachment 603039
> https://twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/1010682321106821125
> 
> View attachment 603043
> ...


The only epic fail I see is the fact that he didn't describe what whale pussy is like.


----------



## pentylspacer2600 (Nov 28, 2018)

this just in a rich guy has freaky habbits


----------



## Krispy Skream (Nov 29, 2018)

Does anyone recall Lewis Black endorsing the corpse of Ronald Reagan for president?  His logic was that a dead president won't make any bad decisions, and will send serious "don't fuck with us; werew crazy" vibes to our woild-be enemies

Now picture a shit-snarfing, whale rapist Prez.  Osama bin Laden would come out of hiding for real to surrender.


----------



## FuckedUp (Nov 29, 2018)

lol John McAfee is like a south park character or some shit


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 29, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


> I'm sure his favorite movie is The Human Centipede.



Fify.


----------

